# Am I too old for this?



## Mohave (Apr 10, 2015)

Hey there,

Whilst searching for Enneagram and Socionic tests I came across a few interested threads in here. I have the slight suspicion that I may be 20 years older than most. I apologise in advance for not having an avatar.

I am told I am a rare combination: INTJ /LII female, 6w5/8w9/3w4, Σ type. 
Any other strangers out there?

Happy days.


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Mohave and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum Mohave. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S. Meet my family

My Wife - http://personalitycafe.com/members/mrs-cafebot.html
My Daughter - http://personalitycafe.com/members/jenny.html
My Dog - http://personalitycafe.com/members/dog.html


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Mohave and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum Mohave. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S. Meet my family

My Wife - http://personalitycafe.com/members/mrs-cafebot.html
My Daughter - http://personalitycafe.com/members/jenny.html
My Dog - http://personalitycafe.com/members/dog.html


----------



## jamaix (Sep 20, 2013)

While I believe the majority of users on here are teenagers or in their 20's, you're not alone if you don't fit into that age group. 

I am married with grown children(young adults), and I still manage to find some topics that interest me. I don't know your age, but I'm sure there are plenty of people near your age on here.

Welcome to Personality Cafe.


----------



## Mohave (Apr 10, 2015)

Thank you very much Jamaix! 
I am also married, no children. Glad that this café exists, I would have loved to have this luxury as a teenager.


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm in my late thirties and I still find a few things interesting on here from time to time.


----------



## g_w (Apr 16, 2013)

Mohave said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Whilst searching for Enneagram and Socionic tests I came across a few interested threads in here. I have the slight suspicion that I may be 20 years older than most. I apologise in advance for not having an avatar.
> 
> ...


No, you're not older than all.

Poke around the INTJ threads, and maybe the INFP threads, you'll find some other non-new-hatchlings here.

BTW, Welcome from a fellow INTJ armoured unit (5w4, can't stand socionics, would like to know more of what a capital sigma type is...)


----------



## Mohave (Apr 10, 2015)

g_w said:


> No, you're not older than all.
> 
> Poke around the INTJ threads, and maybe the INFP threads, you'll find some other non-new-hatchlings here.
> 
> BTW, Welcome from a fellow INTJ armoured unit (5w4, can't stand socionics, would like to know more of what a capital sigma type is...)


Hello! And thank you, I am still roaming, trying to find my way around this forum. 
Re: Sigma type, I only discovered the option discussing a fictional character with a screenwriter friend of mine. I had never fit into the Alpha/Beta/Delta/Gamma/Nu/Omega types and she opened my eyes to the Sigma type not too long ago. 

Here is something she forwarded me:
'Sardonic, outsiders (not social rejects), baffling, contemptuous towards the opposite sex, socially adept, challenging (especially to Alphas), don't believe in social dominance, make their own rules'. 

I guess we drum to our own beat and either annoy or confuse everybody.


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

welcome to this forum, enjoy yourself and don't get lost. if you need a map use your phone that's what it's there for. or you know hash out the cash and get a garmin. oh and the random trees, don't mind them they some times get in the way just ram into them and show them who's boss. or go around them. but that's what you get with trees that aren't rooted in the ground they like to wander aimlessly. and people use to feel bad about trees being rooted in the ground and never being able to go anywhere, but once you meet trees that can walk around you will change your mind


----------



## Danielsan (Nov 2, 2014)

Welcome, No, you are not too old, I am married and have a daughter, so anyone can interact here. Many people here are young, it's good to see so many getting a grasp of who they are early on. have fun!


----------



## Turlowe (Aug 4, 2014)

There are quite a few users in their 40s, and I know of one or two in their 60's so you probably aren't too old. I for instance have a kid in his second year of university. So, welcome to the forums, and don't sweat stuff like that and I suspect noone else will.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! ^^


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

Mohave said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Whilst searching for Enneagram and Socionic tests I came across a few interested threads in here. I have the slight suspicion that I may be 20 years older than most. I apologise in advance for not having an avatar.
> 
> ...


Hey there, pleased to meet you, Mohave.
I've already seen you around and conversed with you a little, but welcome to the forum.
I don't think you're "too old" by any means, if there even is such a thing here. I think this place is great for anyone looking for an understanding community and similar people, and out of the many communities that I've been around, this seems to by far be the most open and non-discriminating bunch. Age doesn't seem to matter to this community either, in my experience, so I would worry about it at all.

Nonetheless, I hope you enjoy your stay here and I look forward to our future conversations.


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

welcome ) 

what is a Σ type??


----------



## Mohave (Apr 10, 2015)

nichya said:


> welcome )
> 
> what is a Σ type??


Thanks Nichya!

My apologies for being lazy and not spelling it in full, I meant 'Sigma' type.


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

Mohave said:


> Thanks Nichya!
> 
> My apologies for being lazy and not spelling it in full, I meant 'Sigma' type.


oh it is just that I don't believe I am familiar with the concept at all  I know the quadras but no sigma quadra


----------



## 246730 (Apr 12, 2015)

Hey,
I'm one of the younger members on this forum (early high school) and I'm not sure if I'm an INTJ or an INTP. Any advice?


----------



## Bagheera (Oct 20, 2014)

Welcome! You're not too old; it's great to have people of all age groups on here. Variation is key. :wink:




hflberry said:


> Hey,
> I'm one of the younger members on this forum (early high school) and I'm not sure if I'm an INTJ or an INTP. Any advice?


This is hardly the right place to ask this. There is a whole subforum where people help you figure out your type, you know.


----------



## 33778 (Feb 26, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! =)


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Welcome.. :happy:


----------

